# Do you ever listen to music while cooking or while doing other kitchen tasks?



## onepiece (Jan 24, 2011)

While cooking, or even doing dishes, do you ever listen to music?

I usually listen to a couple of songs, but not loud enough to where I can't

hear the food cooking. These are the usual tunes.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes.

It has to be classical music or Scottish folk.


----------



## pastryhall (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, either early 90s music or classical


----------

